# emergecy help request CTEK MULTI XS 3600



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

This on behalf of fellow boater moored near our mh in France.
His CTEK is not charging12v starter.it just shows standby.

He has disconnected and reconnected CTEK and checked/cleaned all connections.

Yesterday he had to stop/start the engine aeveral times because of canal weed and wonders if this has induced a fault.

Any ideas wizzkids.

Help will be much appreciated.

Geoff


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

You haven't given us much information as regards the fault or flashing lights . Below is a faultfinder from the manual

If the charger lamp and the maintenance-charger lamp are
flashing alternately, the reason for this is due to:
• An interruption during charging, due to a loose connection or
because the battery has ceased to work.
• The battery has become sulphated. If the lamps flash for more
than 30 minutes, this indicates that the battery is dead and needs
to be replaced.
• If there is an interval of more than 10 seconds between the
flashes, this indicates that the battery has a high self-discharge
rate and may need to be replaced.

Hope this can help.

Frank


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *bigfrank3 nearly finished saying; * • If there is an interval of more than 10 seconds between the
> flashes, this indicates that the battery


I have a sneaking feeling there may be a word or two missing - d let us know what the missing words are - ot is fascinating.... :lol:

Thanks,

Dave


----------

